# Creeping fig/ creeping ficus



## clarzoo (Jun 19, 2007)

I have been attempting to grow creeping fig on the back wall (foam/silicone/coco fiber) of my viv. I am not having much luck due to the plants drying out too quickly. The humidity in the viv is high- but the majority of the cuttings I attached to the back wall are pretty close to the lights. I think I will need to use rooted plants and allow it to grow up onto the background.


My viv is only 12 gallons and I've heard creeping fig can take over. The variety I found has fairly big leaves. I found some variegated creeping ficus at Target. 

Is it a similar type of plant? 

I like the size of the leaves better for the scale of my tank- plus I could get a rooted plant. 

Will creeping ficus grow along a verticle background? Any experience with this plant?


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Variegated creeping figs are the same species, just different leaves. The plant has to be rooted in soil before climbing (you cant just take a cutting and staple it to a wall).

If you have a cutting, put the root-end in the soil _near_ the wall you want it to climb. Once the plant roots itself, it will quickly grow to fill in the wall.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The other way to get them growing on the wall is to have them sitting on a nice clump of LFsphagnum moss... this will give them the moist substrate they need to root on and get moisture from. For best success with this method root the cuttings on the moss before you put it in the tank... you can put it in a ziploc bag for this... then take the clump out and place where you want. 

Usually its more successful tho to pot it at the bottom and let it work it's way up.


----------



## clarzoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks!

I've picked up a new bunch of the ficus today and am going to try again. I'll root it in substrate and try and help train it to go up the background once it starts growing.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Creeping Fig (Ficus pumila) produces hold fast roots at each leaf node and it will cling to ANYTHING from my experience. I have to remove it from my sunroom glass every year since it grows on it in the summer.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

I have variegated creeping fig, but the leaves are small and oak leaf shaped. it is the slowest growing thing I have! the leaves seem to like turning kind of tan colored also....drives me nutz!

but yes, ithe creeping figs are terrestrial climbers, so it's feet need to be in the dark and damp 8)


----------



## clarzoo (Jun 19, 2007)

The variegated creeping fig I just got is a curly-leafed variety. I'm ok with it being slow growing, since it is going in a 12 gallon. I hope I have more luck with this one!


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

My creeping fig is one of the slowest growing plants in my viv, but it still grows FAST. Give it as much humidity as possibly, and it'll grow about 1/2 inch every week.


----------



## greenbrain (Jul 13, 2011)

I planted creeping ficus at the foot of the front of my house about 2 years ago. There is a rounded raw unpainted cement surface I am coaxing it up that is about 3 1/2 feet high.

It grew about 1 foot in only about 2 places and seems to be falling back on itself in those places. It is really struggling to attach in the other places. It's growing, but not really attaching.

I have tied bent stems that were falling back with fishing twine and attached them to the fence above in the hopes of luring them up the wall.

I am wondering if the cement is too smooth and it will not attach strongly enough? I notice that it seems to attach better to brick facades.

I am considering 'scoring' my cement with a dremel and a cement cutter blade, to give it something to grab on to.

Any suggestions or thoughts on this anyone?


----------



## aboznut (Jun 19, 2011)

I had no idea creeping fig grew that fast...


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

if the surface area stays moist enough you can throw cuttings anywhere. 100% humidity makes it super easy. It has taken over one of my 10g verts. I covered the vent for a while to let all the cuttings root and now they are all thriving.
Logan


----------



## goatdude (Apr 24, 2009)

I still can't get it to grow. no matter what i do with my tanks. but it will grow in my temp tubs. anyone have any tips?


----------



## greenbrain (Jul 13, 2011)

Is that fast? Funny, I must be impatient with it. My neighbors is covered, but it did take them 10 years.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I potted fig into the background of my Viv. I just have it hanging down, I'm going to planet it in the substrate. I want to see if it creeps up the back wood wall.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Actually I have regular ficus pumila, it is the slowest grower, but mine grows about 2 inches a week. My fastest is Pepromia red time dyfolia, which grows about 8 inches a week.


----------

